# NOOOOOOOOOO! The Swaggy P Apreciation Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> In Lakers rumors tonight, it is looking more and more like the Swaggy P era of Los Angeles Lakers basketball may be coming to an end.
> 
> Per LakersNation.com and reporter Serena Winters, Los Angeles Lakers cult hero Nick Young may be on his way out of Los Angeles come this offseason –
> 
> ...


It's probable Nick Young won't be a Laker next season. And Swaggy P was, by a landslide, my biggest point of interest in this whole f****** season.

Dude is just great (and, yes, better than any Pacer player not named Photogenic Penis Paul or Andrew Bynum) and i'll miss him plenty. Heck, i miss him already!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nick Young is a decent bench player. Nothing more.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

R-Star said:


> Nick Young is a* decent *bench player. Nothing more.


Maybe.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

If you include Bynum, there might be 7 players that are better than Young in the Pacers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Young is a great player, unless his shots aren't falling. Then he's ****ing going to kill you. He's J.R Smith with a more pleasant personality and a higher I.Q on and off the court.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Young is a great player, unless his shots aren't falling. Then he's ****ing going to kill you. He's J.R Smith with a more pleasant personality and a higher I.Q on and off the court.


Hes a terrible defender and brings absolutely nothing outside of his inefficient offense. Hes Gerald Green without the dunking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Hes a terrible defender and brings absolutely nothing outside of his inefficient offense. Hes Gerald Green without the dunking.


You shut your mouth, R-Star. Nick Young is a fantastic defender. 






And take a look at this sick jam - IN SPANISH:






Don't argue with me, R-Star. You know what that will lead to, bro. And you don't want to go there. Flap your wings back to the Pacers forum.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

This was really a perfect system for Nick. High-pace, run-and-gun offense, and wins don't matter. And he gets to come home to Iggy Azalea. Good season for Nick.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> You shut your mouth, R-Star. Nick Young is a fantastic defender.
> 
> Nick Young great defense & alley-oop dunk - Warriors @ Lakers - 2013.11.22 - YouTube
> 
> ...


You show them, Basel!

There used to be a street named after Nick Young, but it was changed because nobody crosses Nick Young and lives.

Fear of spiders is aracnaphobia, fear of tight spaces is chlaustraphobia, fear of Nick Young is called Logic.

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Nick Young.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> You shut your mouth, R-Star. Nick Young is a fantastic defender.
> 
> Nick Young great defense & alley-oop dunk - Warriors @ Lakers - 2013.11.22 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Nice photoshoped video bro. Steve Nash has never played for the Lakers this year. 

****ing liar.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> You show them, Basel!
> 
> There used to be a street named after Nick Young, but it was changed because nobody crosses Nick Young and lives.
> 
> ...


I guess the burglars didn't get the memo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Nice photoshoped video bro. Steve Nash has never played for the Lakers this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ****ing liar.



Dammit. I can't even counter that. It's just true.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

letsgoceltics said:


> If you include Bynum, there might be 7 players that are better than Young in the Pacers.


Triple P doesn't care about basketball, only about sending dick picks to chicks;
Lance has the Shawn Kemp eyes and is a team cancer;
Hill does nothing remarkable;
West is a low-scoring, low-rebounding softie;
Hibbert can't score or rebound; he is the shorter 7 footer than ever played;
And so on, and so on...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Triple P doesn't care about basketball, only about sending dick picks to chicks;
> Lance has the Shawn Kemp eyes and is a team cancer;
> Hill does nothing remarkable;
> West is a low-scoring, low-rebounding softie;
> ...


Yeah, you'd be a damn fool to think those pathetic losers were going to do anything this year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Diable said:


> Yeah, you'd be a damn fool to think those pathetic losers were going to do anything this year.


The Pacers are lucky that they are better than the sum of their sorry *** parts.
But with Nick Young they would three-peat.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> One of the most quotable players on the Los Angeles Lakers this season has been none other than sixth man Nick Young. As arguably one of the best players on the squad, Young has bailed out the Lakers many times during the course of the season, but the team still has one of the worst records in the league.
> 
> On Saturday, Young was asked about tanking and said the following about his mindset moving forward according to Bill Oram of the OC Register:
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-nick-young-will-not-tank-refuses-to-give-up/2014/04/12/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Young made it sound like he thinks those dreams can be realized. "I'm very confident," Young said when asked about his chances of returning to the Lakers. *"I think we're going to come to some kind of agreement and hopefully it happens.* We just got to see what they're going to do." ESPN.com


http://hoopshype.com/rumors/tag/los_angeles_lakers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nick Young > State of Indiana


Why?? Because **** you. That's why.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nick Young > State of Indiana
> 
> 
> Why?? Because **** you. That's why.


The Indiana Pacers are NBA's Aquaman.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Iggy Azalea's ass too...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers sure could have used Nick Young today. 

Chucking shots. Playing no defense. Getting no rebounds, no assists. Steals? Nah. Blocks? He has 11 on the year. 

Yep. Sure could have used him out there for us tonight.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Pacers sure could have used Nick Young today.
> 
> Chucking shots. Playing no defense. Getting no rebounds, no assists. Steals? Nah. Blocks? He has 11 on the year.
> 
> Yep. Sure could have used him out there for us tonight.


You just can't apreciate greatness... tssk, tssk.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Pacers sure could have used Nick Young today.
> 
> Chucking shots. Playing no defense. Getting no rebounds, no assists. Steals? Nah. Blocks? He has 11 on the year.
> 
> Yep. Sure could have used him out there for us tonight.


You can get Gary Neal for a stick of gum. He's even better!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't realize swagger was laying the pipe to iggy azela. My respect has grown.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You can get Gary Neal for a stick of gum. He's even better!


That's a good comparison. Neal shoots better by a decent margin, but if you put him in full out chucker mode that Nick Young lives by, it would probably even out. Both can't rebound or pass, although I think Neal is the better defender.

You have a good understanding of the game to make that player comparison.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Topic: Nick Young is arguably the most popular player on the team right now. Today we examine how much Nick Young is worth and what is the maximum amount the Lakers should pay him?
> 
> Context: As the Lakers attempt to build their roster back into a championship contender, they have a number of intriguing options that they could choose to bring back next year.
> 
> The most popular among those players is Nick Young, aka Swaggy P. Young is the team’s leading scorer, excels at coming off the bench, and is great in the locker room. However, he is still a role player and the Lakers have big free agent ambitions that they can not afford to sacrifice.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-nation-debate-how-much-is-nick-young-worth/2014/04/13/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> That's a good comparison. Neal shoots better by a decent margin, but if you put him in full out chucker mode that Nick Young lives by, it would probably even out. Both can't rebound or pass, although I think Neal is the better defender.
> 
> You have a good understanding of the game to make that player comparison.


Let's see a Pacer do THIS:






Not even Reggie could...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Let's see a Pacer do THIS:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSCSsE8coHA
> 
> Not even Reggie could...


Lance does shit like that like 5 times a game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Lance does shit like that like 5 times a game.


Prove it!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Prove it!


Just watch a Pacers game man.

Ill advised streetball moves are Lances thing. Hes like a 50/50 mix of Rafer Alston...... and some actual decent NBA player.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Nick Young, AKA Swaggy P, became a Lakers Nation favorite this year and we’re just not ready to see that cheesy smile leave Los Angeles.
> 
> That’s why we’ve started the #STAYSWAG campaign and need YOUR help to keep Nick Young in Los Angeles.


http://www.lakersnation.com/stayswag-lakers-nation-campaign-keep-nick-young-in-la/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> VIDEO: Nick Young Lakers Highlights Mix 2013-2014 Season


http://www.lakersnation.com/video-nick-young-lakers-highlights-mix-2013-2014-season/2014/04/26/

#STAYSWAG


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is the coolest thing I've ever seen from an athlete on social media. Too bad I can't embed. http://instagram.com/p/nW9ta8uGCt/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was great.


----------

